# Sex after Death...



## richoso1 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sex After Death

A couple made a deal that whomever died first would
come back and inform the other of the afterlife. Their
biggest fear was that there was no after life.

After a long life together, Bill was the first
to die. True to his word, he made the first contact,
'Terri.Terri.':

'Is that you, Bill?'

'Yes, I've come back like we agreed.'

'That's wonderful! What's it like?'

'Well, I get up in the morning, I have sex. I have
breakfast and then it's off to the golf course. I have
sex again, bathe in the warm sun and then have sex a
couple of more times. Then I have lunch (you'd be
proud - lots of greens) another romp around the golf
course, then pretty much have sex the rest of the

afternoon. After supper, it's back to golf course
again. Then it's more sex until late at night. I catch
some much needed sleep and then the next day it starts
all over again.'

'Oh, Bill you surely must be in Heaven!'



'Not exactly ...

I'm a rabbit on a golf course in Arizona.


----------



## blacklab (Sep 11, 2008)

hehehehe silly rabbit


----------



## flash (Sep 11, 2008)

Rascally wabbit.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 11, 2008)

Dang it, Rich!! You really need to post a "Spew Alert" when you post jokes like this, now I gotta clean the 'puter monitor (again)!!


----------



## richtee (Sep 11, 2008)

Hmmm How bout some BEFORE?


----------



## meat-man (Sep 12, 2008)

that was good


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## smokin365 (Sep 12, 2008)

GREAT!


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

good chuckle


----------

